# 2nd prep in 2 months



## 22560 (Aug 31, 2006)

So last month I did the colonoscopy - the prep (phosphosoda) was nasty, horrible, and I vowed I would never ever do that to my body again.And now, a month and 4 different doctors later ..They're telling me I have to do another prep, for surgery (appendix, among other things they found). "Just in case" they have to do a bowel resection.I'm .. angry, upset, terrified .. I know everyone really has to psych themselves up to do the prep once .. but to do it AGAIN so soon? I really don't think I can. Which I told the surgeon (with words that went something along the lines of "you drink that <expletive> nasty <expletive> <expletive> <expletive> and THEN prescribe it to someone"), and he said no prep, no surgery.He already said no to Miralax, which I had read about on here. I already said no to phosphosoda ..Does that leave me with anything other than GoLytely? Is that better or worse than phosphosoda?How do I pysch myself up to do this AGAIN? (And, by the way, the surgery does NOT promise any sort of relief for any symptoms of anything at all, nor does it get rid of anything life-threatening, so I can't even say it's for a good cause.)Thanks ..


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Why he want to do surgey or remove the appendice?If he want to do surgery of the cecum,ask him for a cecopexia.You maybe surprise by the results.www.cecopexia.comP.S.He probably don't know about what the results could do.


----------



## 22378 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi TiredCatI haven't been on here for a few weeks and I just saw this. I finally saw both doctors and got all ther results back from my CT Scan and Sonogram. It is all female related, but I don't have to have any surgeries. I notice that we have very similar patterns and when I read that u have to do a 2nd prep, I couldnt believe it! I have to do one also for lower bowel test - to see if I have adhensions from endometriosis- which is what the GI specialist believes I have. I begged for an alternate to the barium and told her I don't think I can go through that experience again. We're in the same boat and I don't have a solution. I haven't called to make the appointment because I can't face it right now. Good luck and I hope you can find relief.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

TCOne of our members swears by this more gentle prep. Hey.. as long as you are running clear... I do not think it much matters how ya get there.Here is the link to our Willie's prepScroll down til Willie's last post on this thread for the actual prep schedule.)http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...210349#81210349Hope this helps and that it is easier for ya.BQ


----------



## 22378 (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks BQI will look into that. But I thought the barium was a contrast of some sort to help them see what's going on. So is this treatment for after the test?


----------



## 17876 (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm sorry you have to go through the prep again so soon. Have you considered the half-lytely? I didn't have any problems with that prep at all. I did the lemon lime flavor. Of course, none of the preps are pleasant, but my doc thinks the half-lytely is the lesser of the evils.


----------



## 22560 (Aug 31, 2006)

I got bumped and now I have to do the prep .. TOMORROW.They're making me do the nulytely. Joy. Glad to hear that the half-lytely wasn't so bad though.Wish me luck!


----------

